# Howl Help



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Is it possible to howl to loud? I am getting the coyotes to respond, but they won't come in. Once they call back I try to duplicate the sounds they make, and they keep calling back, but never get any closer????


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

sometimes coyotes wont come to you, alot of females do that, and usually happens in wooded areas more so, ive had it happen to me a few times im not exactly sure why? im just guessing there stubborn and or not interested.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Must sorta be like spring gobblers. They sorta draw the line sometimes too and just refuse to come in.
Good luck with that howl,
Dan


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I appreciate the replies. I was in open fields with brushy fence rows. Also there were several coyotes responding and this has happened before. Maybe my howl sounds funny to them, but I would think if they react to it, it must be close to sounding good.

Maybe they are chewing me out and telling me I need to quit howling! LOL


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't know much about it...okay, I don't know a damn thing really. So I can't say if this is a vialble tactic or not. But what about locating them with the howl and then trying a bunny squeal or something like that. Would that work?
Good Luck
Dan


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

It all depends on what the original coyote is howling to you! There are about 20 different howls. The original coyote could be "warning" or "challenging" or 'invintaion" it all depends on what the coyote is telling you.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

How can you tell what it's saying through it's howl?

Sincerely,
Dan


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

research and many hours of studying! I have put my time in.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

That's for sure. That's awesome to be able to tell the diff between howls. I can see where that would pay off big time. Congrats on that.
Sincerely,
Dan


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Read up on the howling. It is pretty interesting. I am still learning, but have used it to my advantage a time or two.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

"How can you tell what it's saying through it's howl? "
-------------------------------------------------------
Actually, there is no human that knows exactly what all those howls mean. Only the coyote knows for certain. You can learn to tell by the inflection in the coyote vocalization as to whether the coyote is cussing you out, is lonely, is frustrated and etc. but that's it. 95 percent of the time, a plain old non agressive, lonesome sounding howl and some puppy squeals is all you need. Stay away from barking, because coyotes may think it is an agressive sound. There is a time and place for bark/threat howls, but most of the time you are better off sounding like a strange coyote in the area that is lonely.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Rich-

your right you can't tell exactly what a coyote is communicating, but you can narrow it down. Once you are able to narrow it down, you should be able to respond with the appropriate call.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I been practicing with my howler...yes, i did get one finally...and I don't have a clue as to what i'm saying :lol: Sure upsets Bill the Chessy and the two Pugs though :lol: 
Dan


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Dan

What howler did you end up getting then?


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

what happens when you have a female pup challenging you but she wont come in!!! that happend to once this year


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

kevin.k

Are you certain it wasn't a warning howl? We had a big male bust us last year during the Bremen Tournament (we figure he saw our pickup...and he was letting the warnings fly). The warning howl sounds to me a lot like the challenge...the big difference that I can tell is that is a little more barking involved with each howl. They are pretty close to each other. That is one reason a lot of guys are VERY sparing with using barks while howling.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks for all the replies, I will just have to listen and learn. Need to shoot the nieghbors dog and shut him up so I can hear the coyotes better.


----------



## lotero (Dec 12, 2007)

Kelly Hannan said:


> thanks for all the replies, I will just have to listen and learn. Need to shoot the nieghbors dog and shut him up so I can hear the coyotes better.


would that be considered practice??

im relatively new and believe me my howling has come a long way just practicing in the truck. at first i probably sent all the dogs the opposite way but once you get it down.. :sniper:


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah fallguy maybe it was a warning how now that i think of it, she did present in self in range though, it was at nightiime i dnt think she saw my truck....maybe but highly dowbtfull!

but yeah i think it was a warning how i went back to some dvd's and listend to them.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I bought a Randy Anderson dvd called Mastering the Art. It goes through how to use distress calls and how to use howlers. It also goes into what quite a few different howls mean and lets you hear actual coyotes doing some of the howls. On it I think it said that when i female does an invitation call like she wants to mate and you howl back she usually won't come in. Its like shes saying here I am, I'm ready, but you have to come get me.

The dvd is put out by Primos and I've seen it in most of the sporting goods stores I've been to. If you can't find it ask. Worth the $8.99 in my opinion.

Matt


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Kevin

You say she was in range? How far? Did you go back in the daytime to see how far she actually was? Judging distance at night is harder than in the light. They look like they are farther than they probably are.


----------



## lotero (Dec 12, 2007)

ac700wildcat said:


> Worth the $8.99 in my opinion.


sounds like it, i can read these forums all day long but until i hear it i dont fully understand


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh, I almost forgot one of the best parts of the video. If you're being annoyed in any way by your significant other, just pop it in and she's gone. LOL


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

I wouldn't get to wrapped up in the coyote language controversy. The most important thing is to sound like a strange coyote in the area. A plain old lonsome sounding howl will do that for you. High pitched howls will probably be less likely to spook non agressive coyotes than would a low pitched howl. Make the howl sound as lonsome as you can. Don't howl too much. Keep it as natural as you can.


----------



## lotero (Dec 12, 2007)

ac700wildcat said:


> Oh, I almost forgot one of the best parts of the video. If you're being annoyed in any way by your significant other, just pop it in and she's gone. LOL


mine HATES it... :x

and i completely agree with you rich, keep it simple


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Rich Cronk said:


> I wouldn't get to wrapped up in the coyote language controversy. The most important thing is to sound like a strange coyote in the area. A plain old lonsome sounding howl will do that for you. High pitched howls will probably be less likely to spook non agressive coyotes than would a low pitched howl. Make the howl sound as lonsome as you can. Don't howl too much. Keep it as natural as you can.


Well, if the object is to sound like a strange coyote, then I've pretty well got it down. I never heard and I doubt that they have heard a coyote call as strange as mine :lol:

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

dfisher, we should team up, we would be the strangest sounding coyotes for miles. I know my howls suck.
Just came in the house from x-mas shopping, had to stop and listen to the music outside, sounded like 5 or 6 different coyotes yapping away


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

The very sorriest sounding howls that I have heard, came from real live coyotes. Some of the most effective howls I have heard, came from human vocal chords.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I heard one in the fog last night, way south of my house and he sounded pretty good. Musta been "big daddy" coyote because his howls were deepa and sounded like you'd think they should.

Problem with my howl is, that it starts off good but when I get to the higher pitched part near the end, I just have to stop because I don't know what else to do. Sometimes I try fluttering the air over the reed and that sorta sounds like an electric guitar playing some sort of rif.

It might work but I don't have much confidence in blowing it out in the field.
Good howling,
Dan


----------



## caterpillar (Dec 22, 2007)

Ok so what I have been reading is that you don't want to bark correct, just do a higher pitched (long or short?) howl trying to sound lonely? Am i getting this correct?


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

Caterpiller,
Here ya go http://www.cronkpredatorcalls.com/sounds/lonehowls.mp3


----------

